# على التقوير



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تتكرر عبارة بكتاب «نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق» للإدريسي احترت في فهمها


> إن من المدينة المسماة بلرم إلى برقة *على التقوير* خمسة أميال





> ومن مدينة بجاية إلى متوسة اثنا عشر ميلا *على التقوير*


كما رأيت العبارة في السياق الآتي بمنتديات إماراتية وعُمانية


> شكرا مجددا *على التقوير* والطرح الراقي





> مشكور اخ محمد *على التقوير* المصور


​


----------



## Bakr

للتوضيح هناك أيضا


> من طرف مازيغن إلى آسفي روسية خمسة وثمانون ميلا وتقويرا مائة وثلاثون ميلا





> وهذا الجون طوله رؤوسية خمسة عشر ميلاً وتقويراً مع الساحل ثلاثون ميلاً



عن معجم "جمهرة اللغة" لابن دريد
والقَرْو: مصدر قَروت الأرضَ أقروها قَرْواً، إذا قطعت أرضاً إلى أخرى ثم أخرى

على التقوير/تقويرا
أي سلك طريقا غير مباشر

رؤوسية/روسية
أي رأسا، مباشرة


أما فيما يخص


> شكرا مجددا على التقوير والطرح الراقي
> مشكور اخ محمد على التقوير المصور



أظنها أخطاء مطبعية
الكلمة الصحيحة هي التقرير​


----------



## إسكندراني

لكن الراء بعيدة عن الواو على لوحة المفاتيح
أظن أن المقصود هو الاستفاضة والتفصيل
والمعنى اتضح لدي الآن فلك مني جزيل الشكر
بارك الله فيك وأرجو أن تفيدونا بمصادر لو وجدتم شيء!ـ


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> لكن الراء بعيدة عن الواو على لوحة المفاتيح



أنت مُحقّ
ولكن لا أظن أنهم يقصدون استعمال كلمة التقوير
على الأقل فيما يخص المثال الأول


> شكرا مجددا على التقوير والطرح الراقي


فهو يضيف


> من عشاق متابعة الحيوانات وحياتها وتقرفاتها بكل انواعها



يكتب القاف عوض الصاد
التصوير، تصرفاتها​


----------



## Bakr

في الترجمة الفرنسية لكتاب نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق
يستعمل المترجم

خط /مسار مستقيم/مباشر
مقابل كلمة: روسية

خط /مسار ملتو/منحرف
مقابل كلمة: تقويرا

 طرق غير مباشرة
مقابل تعبير: على التقوير​


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر اذا ضربت احد براسك نقول (ادّيته بالروسية) قد يكون هذا اصل العبارة؟
شكرا لك يا بكر


----------

